# What will you be for Halloween?



## mizjmakeup (Oct 2, 2012)

*I miiiight be going out with some friends trick-or-treating. I know I'm probably considered "too old" to go out... but last year there were some college kids older than me, so I don't feel so bad. lol. Plus, its free candy. Can't pass that up!! Anyways, even if you are going trick-or-treating or not (maybe out with your kids or just handing out candy) - will you dress up and what as? *

*I think I'm going to be unique and just do a mustache theme. I have a shirt, glasses, ring, earrings, necklace and...whatever else I can think of. Its pretty simple, but I have this weird like for mustaches, so I'm going witht that.  *

*You?*


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 2, 2012)

I doubt I will dress up this year because we are saving moolah to go to Disneyland a couple of days after. My kids are still deciding what they are going as.


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 3, 2012)

I am always undecided...a last minute'er 






Maybe a witch, idk. I am open to ideas!


----------



## Ashley Teague (Oct 3, 2012)

I found this amazing 80's purple jumpsuit at goodwill (second hand and thrift stores are the best for halloween costumes!) That i'm going to wear with hot pink accessories  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes (Oct 3, 2012)

I think I'm going as Katniss from the Hunger Games. I've got the long brown hair to do it.





We always have Halloween parties at college.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm probably not going to dress up (but I do still fit into a witch dress I wore in 5th grade - I'm a senior in college now!). I'm definitely tempted to go buy some of those cheap Halloween makeup sets you can find at Walgreens just to have some fun playing around with different looks. If I'm successful with anything I come up with I'll probably offer to do my cousin's makeup. She goes out way more than I do and she's barely 14. They grow up so fast :'(


----------



## Pancua (Oct 8, 2012)

I need to come up with an idea and soon or else I will have to back out of a party I have RSVPed to.  Anyone willing to share some ideas with me?   The theme is Movie Monsters through the Decades.  So like a hippie werewolf or a vampire WW II soldier but I am drawing a blank!


----------



## page5 (Oct 8, 2012)

How about a hippie ghost. Wear a white sheet cut to fit, paint a length of rope white for the belt, white 60's earrings (big!), white headband, white boots, white makeup with gold accents, etc. Not sure if a ghost is "monster" enough  Cookie Monster might be fun too.


----------



## Pancua (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How about a hippie ghost. Wear a white sheet cut to fit, paint a length of rope white for the belt, white 60's earrings (big!), white headband, white boots, white makeup with gold accents, etc. Not sure if a ghost is "monster" enough  Cookie Monster might be fun too.


 That is a really cute idea!


----------



## Pancua (Oct 8, 2012)

I just figured it out! I am going to do a Flapper Medusa!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 9, 2012)

> I just figured it out! I am going to do a Flapper Medusa!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Pretty cool and love the party theme! Reminds me of those spoof books like Pride and Prejudice and Zombies or Sense and Sensibility and Sea Monsters lol.


----------



## iPretty949 (Oct 9, 2012)

I work in a hospital and I want to be a zombie!


----------



## Pancua (Oct 9, 2012)

Hee! Just practiced my eye make up for my costume and I love how it came out! This is just the eye portion, still working on the rest of the face.

I lost the glue to my false eyelashes so will have to pick that up tomorrow.


----------



## Pancua (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok, picked up some eye lashes and tweaked the eye design a bit. Whatcha think?


----------



## astokes (Oct 10, 2012)

That is really striking and awesome!


----------



## mizjmakeup (Oct 10, 2012)

VERY cool.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, picked up some eye lashes and tweaked the eye design a bit. Whatcha think?


 That is way cool!!

And OMG trick-or-treating college kids? Sorry, but I would not give you candy. Even high schoolers are pushing it. I don't know if I will have time to dress up. I have 3 kids, and am doing their costumes.


----------



## Pancua (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is way cool!!
> ...


 Thanks ladies!!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm going as Kim Zolciak (from Real Housewives of Atlanta). I just perfected my pregnant belly last night. I can't wait to bust out my inner Kim  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going as Kim Zolciak (from Real Housewives of Atlanta). I just perfected my pregnant belly last night. I can't wait to bust out my inner Kim  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol!!! That is hilarious and I love it when I see people do "celebrities" or tv people.. We did a Jersey Shore themed party once and OMG....ridiculous!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, picked up some eye lashes and tweaked the eye design a bit. Whatcha think?


 Very cool and love the brows!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol!!! That is hilarious and I love it when I see people do "celebrities" or tv people.. We did a Jersey Shore themed party once and OMG....ridiculous!


 lol me too! I never get tired of jersey shore costumes.


----------



## Pancua (Oct 14, 2012)

Ok, I really didn't like how heavy the eybrow area was looking so I did some research, learned how to concel eyebrows and tried it again.  Whatcha think?

Before:





After:


----------



## bluelion (Oct 14, 2012)

I actually prefer the look of the thicker brow. But maybe it would be more helpful to do the entire face (or both eyes) in order to get the full effect. But if you like the thinner brow, then I think it might look better if you don't drag the line too far down the side of your nose.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 14, 2012)

> Ok, I really didn't like how heavy the eybrow area was looking so I did some research, learned how to concel eyebrows and tried it again. Â Whatcha think? Before:
> 
> After:


 So is there more to that? Are you going to both sides? I like the first one better. It's more dramatic.


----------



## Pancua (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually prefer the look of the thicker brow. But maybe it would be more helpful to do the entire face (or both eyes) in order to get the full effect. But if you like the thinner brow, then I think it might look better if you don't drag the line too far down the side of your nose.


 That's a good point. I'm trying to get the eye make up down before I do the full face. I'll try both out with the full face and see how it looks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's a good point. I'm trying to get the eye make up down before I do the full face. I'll try both out with the full face and see how it looks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ok, I did the full face with the thinner brow and worked on the scales. I really like how the eyes came out but I need to work on the depth of the "scales" along my cheekbones and chin. I still need to sew the snakes into the hair and I have slitted contact coming in. It's slowly coming together.

What do you think?


----------



## bluelion (Oct 14, 2012)

Great work in progress! I think I understand what you're going for, with the 20s style penciled eyebrows, but I still think it would look more cohesive and striking with thicker brows. Just my personal preference! You did a nice job covering them, I must say.. Did you use the wax or the glue method to do it?


----------



## Pancua (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great work in progress! I think I understand what you're going for, with the 20s style penciled eyebrows, but I still think it would look more cohesive and striking with thicker brows. Just my personal preference! You did a nice job covering them, I must say.. Did you use the wax or the glue method to do it?


 Thank you!! I used the glue stick method, using Elmer's Purple glue stick. Worked like a champ.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am going to give my face a rest for a couple of days and try the full face look with the thicker brow.


----------



## mizjmakeup (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I used the glue stick method, using Elmer's Purple glue stick. Worked like a champ.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am going to give my face a rest for a couple of days and try the full face look with the thicker brow.


 * Nice makeup look! *

* I love the Elmer's glue trick! Its like a miracle in a little tube!  lol love it.*


----------



## Pancua (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mizjmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> * Nice makeup look! *
> ...


 Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CourtneyB (Oct 20, 2012)

I saw this flamingo costume on pinterest and might try it!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 20, 2012)

> I saw this flamingo costume on pinterest and might try it!


 Lol! Pink feather boas..looks like an easy costume to make.


----------

